# Pyrodex Pellets



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm really new to muzzleloading. I bought a .50 caliber Winchester a little under a year ago. Is there much of a difference between using two pellets versus three at say 100 yards? I've been using two but was wondering if it makes more sense to use three. How many do you guys use?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I use two and get the same accuracy and less kick. If you are shooting longer distances than you may want to try the 3rd and see how your gun likes the combo. Main thing just spend some time at the range to see what gives you the best accuracy since you plan on a one shot kill you dont really need to worry about the kick unless you are flinching in anticipation.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I cant get the same accuracy using three. Every gun is different though. I wouldnt worry about downrange power too much. With the sight laws here in Utah, any shot over 200 yards in pushing it. My dad killed a deer that went less than 10 yards with two pellets. We ranged the shot right after at 190. I think you will be fine using two especially if you are using quality bullets.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

2.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I shhot pyrodox pellets and haven't switched because of the accuracy on the gun.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i shot my deer at 220 yards and he didnt take one step after i hit him.. im shooting 2 pellets and a 245 grain bullet.
if you put 3 im sure you will have alot of un burnt powder in your barrel if that makes sense


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

On a LE Muzzle loader Elk hunt several years ago my cousin and I both shot bulls with 100 grains of Pyrodex (not pellets but equivalent to two of them) and both died within 100 yds. My cousins shot was only about 50 yds. Mine was 150 but with a solid rest. We were using 325 grain sobots out of a Knight. Both shots were through the lungs and both passed through.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I use 3. But I practice a lot and feel comfortable out to 300 yards with my Thompson. And the kick with 3 pellets and a 250 grain bullet is significant. If you are only shooting out to 100 yards then 2 would be more than adequate. Beyond 200 yards I would highly recommend using 3.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

El Matador said:


> I use 3. But I practice a lot and feel comfortable out to 300 yards with my Thompson. And the kick with 3 pellets and a 250 grain bullet is significant. If you are only shooting out to 100 yards then 2 would be more than adequate. Beyond 200 yards I would highly recommend using 3.


What kind of sights do you use Matador? I have a hard time seeing stuff at 150. I cant imagine a shot twice that. Let me know for sure. I may upgrade.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> What kind of sights do you use Matador? I have a hard time seeing stuff at 150. I cant imagine a shot twice that. Let me know for sure. I may upgrade.


I use a 1x scope with the smallest reticle I could find - a Thompson Hawken Hunter scope. Leupold makes a little prismatic with a reticle that's even smaller, but it is a little too expensive for me. My first step is to find a very accurate load. For that I use a 3-9x scope at the range. Right now I'm using 3 pyrodex pellets and a 250 grain Barnes TMZ out of a T/C Omega. It consistently groups under 1" with the bigger scope. I do my own trajectory testing based on a drop chart that I print out from published data. That is usually close, but I adjust it a little so it's dead on. And I also pay a lot of attention to windage. Those big slow bullets will drift A LOT in the wind. So with the load dialed in, I put on the 1x scope. With that on there, all you really need to shoot stuff at 300 yards is a target that you can see. For practicing, I use a 32" square target and it shows up really well at that distance. On deer, you just can't go shooting at any deer that far away. You need a really good sight picture. The animal has to be situated so that it contrasts highly with its background, and should definitely be broadside and not moving. I like to "try" my sight picture on does or small bucks that I see. It builds confidence. A solid rest and a rangefinder are critical for long range shooting. I carry a tripod and shooting sticks. Its really not hard to be accurate at 300 yards if you practice and become comfortable with it. But you still need to use a lot of judgement in the field before you take a shot from that far away. One thing you will notice is that by practicing out to 300, your 150 to 200 yard shots become almost routine.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Good info EM.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

El Matador said:


> I use 3. But I practice a lot and feel comfortable out to 300 yards with my Thompson. And the kick with 3 pellets and a 250 grain bullet is significant. If you are only shooting out to 100 yards then 2 would be more than adequate. Beyond 200 yards I would highly recommend using 3.


EM, if you haven't already done so, try the Limb Saver recoil pad on your Thompson, I have one on both my Encore and Omega, they really tame the kick down.

Both of mine shoot flatter with 3 pellets but the groups aren't as tight as when I use 2 pellets, but it's still good enough to make killing groups. I use Sightron 1x's and I can push on out to 250 or so on deer sized game with a good rest.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I use the original rs pellets and use 3 50 grain in my .50 cal guns and have had good luck with Barnes sabots.

I tried 3 of the triple 7 pellets in several guns and loose accuracy. Triple 7 pellets generate too much pressure in 150 grain charges.


----------

